# who in the state has the best prices on polaris



## cudhopper (Feb 25, 2005)

I live in the detroit area... who should I go with???


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Although price is certainly always a viable concern sometimes a better question would be "Who gives the best service?"  

Spicer's in Houghton Lake has always been quite accomidating for us...

http://www.spicersboatcity.com/


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Another vote for Spicers. First class operation.


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

If Nelson's speed shop gives deals on Polaris like they just gave me on a Yamaha you would want to call them. They also sell Arctic Cat. They're in Greenville, Michigan and the deal was well worth the drive to pick it up. 616-754-9185 call Daryle ext 322 and tell him Glenn sent ya.....


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

although I didnt buy my quad there, I have had nothing but great service at K and W in sterling hts.


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

IN all the research I've done on this over the past month I never heard a bad word anywhere about Spicer's. They must be running one first class operation up there because I believe I read somewhere that they are a pretty big outfit too.


----------



## Kevin D (Apr 30, 2004)

I shopped quite a few places last year in the process of buying a Sportsman 700. Nelson's in Greenville had the best price of anyone, including Spicer's.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Check Anderson Honda in Bloomfield Hills,they sell all makes.


----------



## Fish_hunt12 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Macomb power sports  *


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

I just picked up my new Yamaha Griz today at Nelson's in Greenville, and I asked him what the price is on a Polaris 500 H.O. for a buddy of mine. He said the new price as of today is $6052 out the door. Thats a cash deal...no financing, incentive winches etc. They're selling machines one after another over there...


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi, I don't know the names of places by you but, have found that buying near or by the city is ALOT cheaper. We live up by Spicer's (about 1/2 hour away) and the prices here are MUCH more than in the city. I've bought all my snowmobiles and motorcycles from the bigger cities than here. Much better prices, PLUS they deliver. Check out you locals before you look up here.....in my opinion. 

Walligator


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Walli....its just the opposite around here....local dealers wanted $700-1100 more than I paid in Greenville! They wer'nt even in the ballpark...and did'nt want to talk about it.....you would think they would know we all have internet access now.....


----------

